# Torrenting on the Thunderbolt



## th33ch0 (Sep 22, 2011)

Has anyone successfully been able to torrent over the 3g/4g network on the thunder? With these speeds of 4g I would like to get this working.

_Update....I forgot to change the network mode off WiFi only... trying it again now.


----------



## killalude (Aug 16, 2011)

I've used ttorrent and it has worked fine on 3g


----------



## rafb86 (Jul 2, 2011)

This is why we can't have nice things... Lol


----------



## th33ch0 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for pointing that out Rafb86 true story...it is working now. I just flashed the new ROM and forgot I never set it back to the Any Connection Available.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

rafb86 said:


> This is why we can't have nice things... Lol


Torrent does not imply illegal. Fix your logic.

A → B ≠ B → A

rtorrent found in linux optware (or compiled from the source) works just fine on the phone. However, if you're not inclined to use the command line, it's not for you.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"yarly said:


> Torrent does not imply illegal. Fix your logic.
> 
> A → B ≠ B → A


Torrents aren't illegal, the stuff inside the torrent can be illegal (read: pirated software)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Torrents aren't illegal, the stuff inside the torrent can be illegal (read: pirated software)


I'm aware of that, the person I quoted apparently is not.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

yarly said:


> rtorrent found in linux optware (or compiled from the source) works just fine on the phone. However, if you're not inclined to use the command line, it's not for you.


Yarly, I'd be very interested in having access to linux optware and the ipkg client, have you done this? If so, please message me, I'd like to discuss how best to go about doing so.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## th33ch0 (Sep 22, 2011)

yarly said:


> Torrent does not imply illegal. Fix your logic.
> 
> A → B ≠ B → A
> 
> rtorrent found in linux optware (or compiled from the source) works just fine on the phone. However, if you're not inclined to use the command line, it's not for you.


I'm familiar with the command line just a simple mistake. I will be looking into this as well as another option. Currently just use utorrent. Wish they had a GUI for Android.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> Yarly, I'd be very interested in having access to linux optware and the ipkg client, have you done this? If so, please message me, I'd like to discuss how best to go about doing so.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Here you go 

Does not require a nook despite the claims. I havent tried it on the thunderbolt yet, but I have tried it just to test in the android emulator and it worked okay.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=15466968#post15466968

There's also this: http://inportb.com/2010/10/17/debian-packages-on-android-phones/

http://nookdevs.com/Optware_for_Android


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

I use adownloader and its awesome because its free and there is no download speed limit. I've maxed my tbolt out at 30 Mb/s


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

yarly said:


> Here you go
> Does not require a nook despite the claims. I havent tried it on the thunderbolt yet


Awesome, Thank you. I will be testing this in the next few days on my TB, my Eris, and depending on when I get it/them back, a host of Droid 1s. I'll report back. I've been wanting a binary command-line update system for such a long time now.

Also, I've looked at that importb opkg system before, and I've gotten it up and running before, but that would still require me to compile my own binaries as there are (almost) no repos available for it. That's why I'm so psyched for optware.

All the best,

-HG


----------

